# Help With Part Identification



## speedre9 (Jun 29, 2015)

On this image the circled part. Does anyone know what this is called, or has the part number. I have scoured the web sites for both Grizzly and L.M.S. for the number but zilch. It is on the exploded diagrams but not given a name or number.. I seemed to have lost it. I've tried to take up the space with washers but they will not make proper contact and allow the lead screw to turn smoothly. HELP!!!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 29, 2015)

on a lot of the mini lathes, the screw goes through a cast iron nut that resides in the compound.
the cast iron nut has 2 set screws that can be adjusted to pitch the cast iron nut up and down.
Depending on how you have the orientation of the nut will determine the backlash and tension of the leadscrew.
there were a few threads outlining a modification of the retainer, adding a bearing in the retainer to smooth the operation of the leadscrew

if you look at this thread, there is more info than you can shake a stick at!
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/modifications-to-the-mini-lathe.29844/


----------



## speedre9 (Jun 29, 2015)

Exactly, all is well until I get to the area where the dials reside. they are correct but for the i.e spacer thingy. I think the shaft is a tiny bit proud of the incremental dial. This all worked fine until I disassembled it to shim up that pesky bearing issue. I must have lost that part and now cannot identify it?????


----------



## royesses (Jun 29, 2015)

on the HF 7x10 93212 manual it shows as #119 and noun nomenclature is Nut, M18. Call little machine shop. They will have it.


----------



## speedre9 (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you very much, I never thought I'd find the part number on any other make of lathe. Why, because I'm an idiot and forget the simple stuff!. All these lathes are essentially the same machine,L.O.L. Funny though, it is not listed on the parts list for the Grizzy machine as a nut or anything else. Strange, anyways I got two in case I do this again. Thank guys.


----------



## royesses (Jun 29, 2015)

speedre9 said:


> Thank you very much, I never thought I'd find the part number on any other make of lathe. Why, because I'm an idiot and forget the simple stuff!. All these lathes are essentially the same machine,L.O.L. Funny though, it is not listed on the parts list for the Grizzy machine as a nut or anything else. Strange, anyways I got two in case I do this again. Thank guys.


Great!  I'm happy that you found them. You are not an Idiot. The guy who called that a Nut is an idiot. The guy who  forgot to put it in the parts list is an idiot! You my friend are a victim. Just kidding.


----------

